# Hog CICHLID not freindly with the pleco..



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

I have a small pleco in with Electric Yellows. The problem I'm having is feeding the pleco, whenever I put my algae tablets in there, the Yellow drives off the pleco and munches on it for himself. I have tried growing algae in a glass in the window sill, then putting that in the tank, but the pleco isn't smart enough to swim inside the glass to eat it and the Yellow goes in there and it's the algae too. I even built a low level cave that only the pleco could fit in, then put the tablet in the middle of it, but the Yellows stir it up after it softens, then munch the loose particles. I am going to try building a longer, thicker cave for this though, I'll let you know how it goes. Anybody got any idears on this? I'd like to hear your techniques for fixing this.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

the problem your having is that the mbuna species(ur yellow's is part of that family) are algae grazers just like your pleco lol. i would suggest taking cucumber or zuchinni, skin it, and place it on a fork, warm it under hot water a lil and place it by where the pleco is, then change it out couple days later. There are other methods to holding the cucumber or zuchinni down too, i sometimes wedged it between some driftwood and glass or something.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

oh i do that same thing but i get a small sucktion cup and a round blunt hook thing and i hook it on theri and they firgen go phyco on it.


----------



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, another thing I do is grow algae on smooth rocks in a jar full of water with liquid fertilizer in it and established tank water. Just set it in a sunny window sill and boo bam! done, then just scatter the rocks around (good sized rocks too for easy removal). Everybody gets their food and I just take them out and do it over at water change intervals.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Look for Screwcumbers on Ebay, 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=66795&item=3980369111&rd=1

its like a corkscrew, that holds Cucumber - sorted !!
My Bristlenose gets chased off by my Calvus and Red Zebra usually, but becomes a suicidal territorial bad fish when the screw cumber's loaded with green goodness


----------

